# LG Smart TV question re: headphones



## MamaJan (Aug 20, 2016)

I have an LG 50LF6100 Smart TV. Because my husband is hard of hearing we have a wireless headset connected to the box supplied by our current satellite TV provider so that he can listen to TV from the box while I mute or adjust the sound on the TV. I did that because whenever I plug the headphone system into the TV and access it, I am unable to hear the TV program. We are currently in the process of upgrading our internet connection so that we can stream from the internet direct to the TV which leads me to the quandary I am in. How can I arrange to be able to mute the sound and still allow my husband to listen via his head phones. I have considered streaming devices such as the Roku, Firestick, or an XBMC box but the none of them seem to have RCA jacks for me to plug the headphone base into except the Roku 1 which will not give us the same quality video as our HD TV. I am looking for suggestions on how to overcome this problem. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

ALL of the Roku devices have HD 1080P support. The Roku 3 & 4 have an actual headphone port on the remote. The Roku 4 has an optical output which could be fed into an amplifier/Receiver for headphone use.

> https://www.roku.com/products/compare

Although I'm not sure that the headphone port on the remote won't have the same affect as the TV output. ALL equipment is designed to mute audio output when headphones are attached as 99.9% of the time, if someone is using headphones, they do not also want normal audio output.


----------

